# Spanked them today!!!



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well we have been watching these geese for over a week now. We built blinds on Monday and set out decoys last night. They didn't work in like we thought they would but we still hammered them. I teamed up with my good buddy Gary Smith from Redemption Outdoors (a Christian outdoor ministry) and took a couple of kids that have never been waterfowl hunting before. It felt great to be out there and to help out. The kids are hooked now and it made memories that will last a lifetume for all. Look up Redemption Outdoors on facebook and give these guys a like. They are really doing great thungs.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome job Robby.  Nothing like helping kids get involved and hooked.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 28, 2013)

Great hunt, and great job introducing some kids to the sport.


----------



## j hook (Sep 28, 2013)

neato. what'd ya tell the kids you was going to do with all them dead geese?


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 28, 2013)

So how many folks were hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

They stayed and helped us clean every one of them!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> So how many folks were hunting.



Enough.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats!!! Nice job


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 28, 2013)

Enough huh.  That sounds like somebody shot over the limit.


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Sep 28, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> Enough huh.  That sounds like somebody shot over the limit.



The couple of kids who had never been waterfowling counted as part of the "enough"


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice job! Always great to see the kids involved.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> Enough huh.  That sounds like somebody shot over the limit.



No enough means we had enough. There was 9 people there and 8 were liscensed. There are 36 dead birds so that is 4 shy of a full limit. Sounds like jealousy may be getting the best of some folks........ The kids and us had a blast and that is what should be noted. I really don't "owe" you an explanation but there it is.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

j hook said:


> neato. what'd ya tell the kids you was going to do with all them dead geese?



I feel like you were implying that we were goung to waste the geese........ Note the two kids cleaning the geese........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully the negativity can stop now.....


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 28, 2013)

Didn't ask for an explanation but thanks for sharing it.  And as far as the jealousy we shot 10 geese this morning with two people. So yeah I ain't no jealous person.  But think what you want.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 28, 2013)

nice job glad someone took the time to take kids and showed them the right way to do things (cleaning a bunch of geese) congrats on a fine hunt and good luck the rest of the year!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 28, 2013)

o yeah thats a cool looking bird ya got there!!! gonna put him on the wall?


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> Didn't ask for an explanation but thanks for sharing it.  And as far as the jealousy we shot 10 geese this morning with two people. So yeah I ain't no jealous person.  But think what you want.



I will say this piece and i am done. If you did not need an axplanation then why were you so worried about how many people were there?????  Why were you suggesting we were over the limit if you didn't need an explanation???? That's all i need to say.


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 28, 2013)

Who cares how many people were there. 
Me and turkeytrax don't. 
Keep killin em


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of the comments guys and Trad i don't know what we are gonna do with him. He is wild looking but i am sure he is just a farm goose hybrid.


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your piece.  Most people would tell you that they were shy a limit or that they shot a limit.   As far as for you jamhunts you can go play with your stinkbait.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Sep 28, 2013)

That's what I'm talkin about. That something that those young men will never forget!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 29, 2013)

How did you like the Franchi?


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 29, 2013)

Millcreek i didn't take it on this hunt only because i had three boxes of 3 1/2 BB's that a friend gave me when when he sold his gun that shot 3 1/2's. I normally do not buy them but since i had them and we were hunting geese i just figured i would take my gun that would shoot them.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice hunt!


----------



## southerngreenscape (Sep 29, 2013)

great hunt I bet the kids had a blast, good job


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 29, 2013)

Good job Robby!


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 29, 2013)

good shootin there


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a close up of the kids i found that one of the guys took yesterday. I am pretty sure they were happy. One of the guys that went hunting is a teacher and a coach and these are a couple of students at his school.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Sep 29, 2013)

Robby some people on here just always have something to say. We will just keep doing what we do and kill birds and having a good ol time. Glad the goose call came in handy!!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Sep 29, 2013)

You know just as well as I do Robby the people who always have something smart to say usually never post a single hunting pic on here.


----------



## labradoodle (Sep 30, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> You know just as well as I do Robby the people who always have something smart to say usually never post a single hunting pic on here.



and there are reasons for why many people don't post here.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2013)

labradoodle said:


> and there are reasons for why many people don't post here.



The only good reason i could think of not to is to give up hunting spots. Otherwise this is a hunting forum and i enjoy seeing pics and sharing some as well. You must enjoy it to or you wouldn't have opened my thread. I mean no negativity towards you with that. This is a hunting forum however and there will/should be success pics imo. Now in saying that you will never see a pic of me with birds at public water unless it is out of state. There will be tailgate pics at the house for those!  Happy hunting


As a side note, if you don't post your pics fo whatever reason don't start pointing fingers at folks suggesting illegal activity when you do not know me or have any proof what so ever. People are so judgemental it is a little ridiculous.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Robby some people on here just always have something to say. We will just keep doing what we do and kill birds and having a good ol time. Glad the goose call came in handy!!



Ya man i love the call. It has really grown on me......... so much that i even took my old off of my lanyard !!


----------



## tcoker (Sep 30, 2013)

WTG, and good job introducing some hunting into the video game world.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well said Robby!! cant wait to see the video from this hunt as well. We all need to hook up in season with you and Redemption!! Enjoyed the pics


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 30, 2013)

the man on top always gets the fire so just keep laying them low and posting pic and i will keep looking at the pics thinking "man wish i could   kill birds like that" good job once more!!! good luck this season!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 30, 2013)

All I got to say is "THAT LOOKS TO HAVE BEEN A GREAT HUNT" 


Good job with the kids and getting them started


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 30, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> No enough means we had enough. There was 9 people there and 8 were liscensed. There are 36 dead birds so that is 4 shy of a full limit. Sounds like jealousy may be getting the best of some folks........ The kids and us had a blast and that is what should be noted. I really don't "owe" you an explanation but there it is.



So what you're saying is that no individual killed over five, and you told the kids that group limits are illegal, good job!


----------



## JAB8810 (Sep 30, 2013)

No group limits? Blasphemy!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Sep 30, 2013)

here we go....


----------



## j hook (Sep 30, 2013)

*Um no*



rnelson5 said:


> I feel like you were implying that we were going to waste the geese........ Note the two kids cleaning the geese........



no Wobby..wasn't implying that at all. you started things off by sayin you spanked things so I wasn't real sure what you were gonna do with em...


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2013)

j hook said:


> no Wobby..wasn't implying that at all. you started things off by sayin you spanked things so I wasn't real sure what you were gonna do with em...



What happens in the goose blind........ oh wait nevermind


----------



## j hook (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is funny how people can post pics of a few woodies or a few geese and no one has anything bad to say. No body says i bet you were shooting lead or i bet you didn't have a duck stamp............. Very interesting as to why that is different when you have a really good day.......


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 30, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> No enough means we had enough. There was 9 people there and 8 were liscensed. There are 36 dead birds so that is 4 shy of a full limit. Sounds like jealousy may be getting the best of some folks........ The kids and us had a blast and that is what should be noted. I really don't "owe" you an explanation but there it is.



 Armchair wardens get to me, too.  Just ignore them.  Like with the iggy list.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2013)

fishndinty said:


> Armchair wardens get to me, too.  Just ignore them.  Like with the iggy list.



 armchair wardens


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2013)

Negative comments gonna stop, now.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Good job Robby again.  Don't worry about those that are negative.  Some folks just can't help it, they don't know any better.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Good job Robby again.  Don't worry about those that are negative.  Some folks just can't help it, they don't know any better.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> Thanks for sharing your piece.  Most people would tell you that they were shy a limit or that they shot a limit.   As far as for you jamhunts you can go play with your stinkbait.



Why did you feel the need to stink up this thread about a great hunt with kids being introduced to the sport?  If anyone needs to play with their stinkbait, I suggest you go look in a mirror for a candidate!  No No:


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 1, 2013)

robby dont payem no mind they're just mad cause they cant get a hunt like that in. just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## BrianP (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

